# LightScribe DVD Multi Recorder won't work!



## SivaSeraphim (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello! I need help with the problem of my dvd-rom drive.

The DVD-ROM drive writer is a LightScribe Lite On DVD/CD Writer and Rewriter. 

The device properties are as follows:

ATAPI DVD A DH20A4H SCSI CdRom Device

Device type: DVD/CD-ROM drives
Manufacturer: (Standard CD-Rom drives)

The problem goes like this...when I try to burn a DVD-R using Nero Express OEM v.6, the screen freezes and the program does not respond. When I tried using the new Nero version 7, the computer reboots after clicking the next button in the Nero Express mode for a while. It's driving me nuts! :upset:

And so because I can't burn a DVD, I tried burning a CD-R to know if the driver has any problems. And surprisingly, the burning was successful! Why???? And yet I couldn't burn a DVD disc!

Another problem would be that, when I enter a blank DVD-R into the drive, and when I click on the properties of the disc, the FREE SPACE area says '0 bytes'. :4-dontkno

Because of the problems that occurred, we brought the drive back to where we bought it from and had it checked in the computer shop. He tried, reinstalling Nero but the same thing still happened. After a while, he changed the DVD-rom drive into a new one to see if the old one was no good. Still, the same thing happened without success. After that, he changed the hard drive of the computer to see if it was a software malfunction. Surprisingly, it worked! And now he's telling us to reformat the computer. :4-thatsba

I really don't think that we need to reformat the whole system in order to fix the malfunction of burning a DVD. What's making it worse is that the last time we had the computer reformatted at that shop, most files that he was supposed to backup were lost! :upset:

And what's boggling me is that I was able to burn a CD-R and not a DVD-R. I couldn't figure out the problem. There's nothing wrong with our computer anyhow.

Please give me an advice! I really need help!


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

One aspect that probably isn't the deal but why not try it is to get the latest firmware update for your drive. I looked up your drive and it's made by Lite-On.

Here is more information about the firmware for this drive.



SivaSeraphim said:


> Hello! I need help with the problem of my dvd-rom drive.
> 
> The DVD-ROM drive writer is a LightScribe Lite On DVD/CD Writer and Rewriter.
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## SivaSeraphim (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think it's the upper and lower filters that's the problem. Because when I read the symptoms at Microsoft, it didn't quite fit the description of my problem. Thank you very much. I appreciate it. 

I'm still not sure if changing the firmware would solve the problem. Since the technician did not change any of the firmware's version when it worked.

Could anyone please give me a precise process of what to do? Thanks!


----------



## SivaSeraphim (Mar 1, 2008)

It's been a while. Could anyone give me a possible solution?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you do the filters


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

HI, in regards to firmware, in my experience, technicians try to stay away from suggesting firmware upgrades to just about everyone. If it's in warranty and a firmware fails, they have an instant RMA on their hand. I'm not saying firmware will correct this but re-reading your original post here. Surely a DVD malfunction doesn't constitute a reformat.



SivaSeraphim said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't think it's the upper and lower filters that's the problem. Because when I read the symptoms at Microsoft, it didn't quite fit the description of my problem. Thank you very much. I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm still not sure if changing the firmware would solve the problem. Since the technician did not change any of the firmware's version when it worked.
> 
> Could anyone please give me a precise process of what to do? Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the firmware and filters are the first option
if they don't fix it has cost you only time and would indicate you are possibly underpowered 
which to fix would cost more than time


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I agree with Dai 110%. We aren't talking about a thousand dollar piece of equipment here. I may be hesitant if this was a Blueray read and write drive what is worth some $$$ but a regular DVD writer can be replaced for less than what many people's time is worth. Especially now with Sata dominating the market, don't need to worry about jumpers, master and slave and big fat cables. Just find an open sata connector and plug n play.

I could make the same suggestion if you had a motherboard and a new bios (firmware equivalent) could fix the problem but also poses a risk of bricking it, I would have to look at the replacement cost. Sometimes the little stuff is better served as garbage or your next scientific experiment.

SMZ



dai said:


> the firmware and filters are the first option
> if they don't fix it has cost you only time and would indicate you are possibly underpowered
> which to fix would cost more than time


----------

